# Whitey Bulger was about to expose the Rats in the FBI Today....Oops He Died Today !



## nononono (Oct 30, 2018)

*Well Imagine that ....the day Whitey Bulger is about to expose the corrupt ( Mueller ) FBI officials he worked with, he gets Shanked during an unannounced transfer to a Virginia facility....*
*The eighty nine year old Mafia thug get whacked and his eyes gouged out during an unannounced transfer to a facility....how would the killer have known....Yep ...Good ol Arkancide every time..except this time it covered the Uranium One " courier " who is none other than Robert Mueller... who is one Filthy Dirty Cop.....*

*This stinks to high heaven and smells of corruption to the bone....*

*I hope the Woman who also came out today and revealed the Rape accusations about Robert Mueller in 2010 has ample protection to survive the " Ghost " assassins who appear to be working within the FBI....*

*I stated a loooooong while back that the Dirt would come out on this creep...and it appears someone dumped a truck load of it in the public*
*eye for all to see......*

*So do we believe the Woman or the Dirty Filthy Cop .....Hmmmmm !*

*And who requested Whitey's transfer to an unsafe facility 7 days before an election......his testimony was caustic in the very least.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 30, 2018)

Whitey had a past with Muller back in his Boston days.
All of them swam in the same cesspool. 

Beyond that, it could have been that the old geezer just croaked.


----------

